# Azonic Outlaw Wheelset



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I am looking at these wheels as a 20mm upgrade for my P1. I will also be getting a 20mm Marz DJ fork to go with it. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've heard a lot of good things about them, maybe ask your LBS if they can build a wheelset around the Alex Supra BH rim(same rim as the outlaw), maybe they can end up being cheaper, I'd go with whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

They are rock solid wheels for the money. Also look at the Transition Revolutions, they are the same hubs with different rims. Both are pretty much bombproof for $220 a pair.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I am seeing the azonics on price point for 240 and the transitions for a little higher around 280 on some sites.

Got a recommended place to get em?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm still loving my Outlaws! 
I've seen some on ebay for like 199 or something in the past, but haven't checked in quite some time.



I don't believe the Transition and Outlaws have the same hubs though. Rear hub on Outlaw is good for 12mm thru, or 9mm QR, convertible. Transitions (Joytech hubs) don't have an option for 12mm unless you get the 150mm spacing.
Both are def. great bang for the buck sets though, great strength, price is nice, and weight isn't nearly as bad as it can get. 

The Outlaws also use the Supra "D" rim, which is welded and a hair lighter than the Supra "BH", which is pinned (and also was commonly used on Norco/Giant/etc. oem bikes).


Just make sure to check tension on your set when you get'em out of the box, and recheck after some ride time.... I may eventually rebuild mine with DB spokes.... but we'll see, their doing fine as they are!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a fine wheelset. The rear hub may be a little suspect... there are a few reports of blown up bearings or freehubs. As said, the rim is a Alex Supra D, a fine rim. If you want something even cheaper, go to Performance and grab the Forte Loco wheel. It's the Supra BH rim - 32 hole and pinned instead of 36 hole and welded. It's satisfaction guaranteed, like all things Performance.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm thinking of picking up a pair of these myself.

Do they work with horizontal rear dropouts out of the box or do you need a separate axle? II read on some other boards of different axle setups depending on where people bought them.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i liked mine alot. i ran them on my urban bike until i switched to 24's. now they are just sitting around....

Just to throw it out there to help someone out. ill sell them for fairly cheap. i have qr, 12 reduced to 10mm, and 12mm rear axles and adapters. also adapters for 20mm front or qr.
front in great shape and the rear has a little wobble.

ok enough spam. the only downside of them are they are a little heavy. but you will not find a stronger wheelset for the price.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

crakbot said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a pair of these myself.
> 
> Do they work with horizontal rear dropouts out of the box or do you need a separate axle? II read on some other boards of different axle setups depending on where people bought them.


No, the rear Outlaw comes with a QR. You'll have to purchase the bolt-on/thru-axle separately.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> No, the rear Outlaw comes with a QR. You'll have to purchase the bolt-on/thru-axle separately.


...that's odd. Mine came with all the hardware to convert the rear axle between QR and 12mm thru-axle, including the 12mm axle (even though I didn't need it since my Sinister SplinterMX uses it's own 12mm axle).

Only thing you have to purchase separate for a regular 10mm horiz. drop is their "Momentum" axle, which is a just 12mm thru axle that is ground to step down on the ends to 10mm. :thumbsup:


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

Can you get these wheels to work with the P bike's offset rear triangle? Excuse my ignorance to wheel building but can the rear wheel just be undished or would it need different spokes?

I'm thinking about replacing the wheels on my p.2 with something stronger. I'm sick of having to have the wheel trued after just about every failed bunny hop attempt and these fall into my price range. A few attempts at 180s that were more like 120s had my tires rubbing my stays. Of course it doesn't help that I can't true my own wheels...

andy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

phydeaux37 said:


> Can you get these wheels to work with the P bike's offset rear triangle? Excuse my ignorance to wheel building but can the rear wheel just be undished or would it need different spokes?
> 
> I'm thinking about replacing the wheels on my p.2 with something stronger. I'm sick of having to have the wheel trued after just about every failed bunny hop attempt and these fall into my price range. A few attempts at 180s that were more like 120s had my tires rubbing my stays. Of course it doesn't help that I can't true my own wheels...
> 
> andy


Yes. It just needs to be re-dished.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html#tensioning

check out sheldon brown's wheel building guide. just skip to the tensioning and truing part. perhaps the most useful free bike repair site. (and park tool)

rest in peace sheldon brown. Your wisdom will be missed


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> ...that's odd. Mine came with all the hardware to convert the rear axle between QR and 12mm thru-axle, including the 12mm axle (even though I didn't need it since my Sinister SplinterMX uses it's own 12mm axle).
> 
> Only thing you have to purchase separate for a regular 10mm horiz. drop is their "Momentum" axle, which is a just 12mm thru axle that is ground to step down on the ends to 10mm. :thumbsup:


Weird, all the sets we've ordered haven't come with it.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

These are going onto a 2005 P1. Will I need to have the rims redished? And what exactly is that?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

WhitePony said:


> These are going onto a 2005 P1. Will I need to have the rims redished? And what exactly is that?


Yes... Read the link that was posted or google it...


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

I run a white set on my p.2 and LOVE IT. Really sturdy rim, and the spokes barely come loose. You will have to get the rim redished, but that isn't a big deal. LBS did it in a few hours for me for like $20 or $30 I think. Also, make sure you get the bolt-through axle with it. You have to order it seperate, but if you dont get it and use QR, then the rear wheel will slide around on you. It took me a few weeks before I figured out what was going on. They are a definite good buy though, I'd say go for it.


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet deals to be had on ebay 
I've got a set coming now. I've found the kit for the 10mm bolt on axle on the back, but how about the front. I'd prefer it be 10mm bolt on as well? I didn't see a kit for it but I'd assume its around somewhere.

andy


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

The spokes are pretty cheese and the hubs are tanks but I love my set. They stay true for a long time and for the price, you couldn't get anything better.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

the performance loco wheels are a great bet, cheap when on sale (which they are like twice a month)


----------



## reecelean000 (Oct 1, 2007)

my mate had a pair he sold to me and i like them. there is like a clicking sound that can get annoying though


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

reecelean000 said:


> my mate had a pair he sold to me and i like them. there is like a clicking sound that can get annoying though


Most hubs ratchet when you're coasting. It's just the pawls dragging across the engagement points... just like a ratchet. Different hubs will have varying degrees of loudness depending on the stiffness of the spring, profile of the depressions, number of engagement points, material, etc. If it's clicking otherwise... that's an entirely different issue.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

reecelean000 said:


> my mate had a pair he sold to me and i like them. there is like a clicking sound that can get annoying though


i really enjoy loud hubs..
but thats just me
and a ton of other people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

The Transition hubs can be converted to 12mm just like the Azonic's, they just dont come with the adapter or the axle. The Performance Loco's cannot be converted to bolt on in the same way as the Azonic's or Transition's.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> The Transition hubs can be converted to 12mm just like the Azonic's, they just dont come with the adapter or the axle. The Performance Loco's cannot be converted to bolt on in the same way as the Azonic's or Transition's.


You are correct sir! I've been meaning to take apart one of those hubs to see if I can find an axle to fit... but I keep forgetting. It's a sealed cartridge bearing hub, so I'm sure I can whip something up.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*on sale now!!!*

just bought a set from beyond bikes, they were on sale for $229, but in the coupon section they have another 12% off factory wheelsets which brings the price to $202...sweet, i believe it might be on the black set, 135mm specifically but thats what i wanted anyway...woo hoo...

just lettin yall know.


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my set of outlaws in the other day and it looks like there is no way to run a solid 9mm axle with the included adapters. I guess I'm stuck with qr on the front or is there a way to do it. I thought about just drilling out the adapters but with my luck I'll get things a little off skew and mess the whole thing up.

andy


----------



## Stu Money (Jul 15, 2003)

*Outlaws bad*

Had my Outlaws a week now. I ran them at the Fluidride cup this weekend and it was wet on friday. Three out of the four bearings in the rear are now seazed!

I'm trying to figure out how to get the cups off the front so I can pack grease in the bearings so the same doesn't happen there. The other thing is I was felling a little play in the front from the beginning. The 20mm through axle on my AM1 didn't seem to take out the slop.

Not too impressed so far. Okay they were $240, but....


----------



## LUKassZ (Aug 22, 2005)

When I was riding 26 inch I had outlaws and they were beasts! I weigh 225, haha not a fatty just tall and muscular, anyway I beat the **** out of them. I was seriously at the point of trying to get them to be un-true. Drops to flat off picnic tables and 5 or so foot loading docks didn't even cause them to sweat. Cased the **** out of them several times, for the price I highly recommend them!!


----------

